# Just went 4 weeks without washing my car



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Uh.. I don't think so... you seen how thin that tape is?  It's not gonna protect against a chip... it's painters tape not StonGuard...


 I didn't say it did a good job of protecting against chips :stickpoke :rofl: :rofl: . Of course, if you put several layers on, it'll be better.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> I didn't say it did a good job of protecting against chips :stickpoke :rofl: :rofl: . Of course, if you put several layers on, it'll be better.


Better bring several rolls of tape then...  :rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Aside from the fact that my car was really dirty, I wanted to clean all the brake dust off the wheels before the school so I could see how much brake dust got generated with all the hard braking on the track.


My wheels are usually black after coming back from a track weekend. Driving on the track obviously gets 'em pretty dirty, but I also think that the drive to the track and back usually gets 'em pretty dirty as well. Since I know that they are gonna be black after the weekend, I usually wash it right after a track weekend. I don't want all that brake dust sitting on the wheel all caked on for too long.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

At least for the next two weeks as I finish out the college semester, I have to park outside and it blows. I wash it at least once a week because it gets exposed to all the elements.

When I get her home and remove the zillion layers of bugs from an eight-hour drive, I'm going to do a full Zaino detailing. :thumbup:

Two things I hate about spring/summer: all the pollen or stuff in the air is giving my car a coat of greenish yellow dust and all the bugs. Oh, do I hate them!


----------

